# Help english speaking hairdresser and acrylic nail salon needed :)



## Guest

Hi people, 
need to know where can find English speaking hair salon and English speaking nail salon that deals with acrylic nails... any help?


----------



## SHendra

Not sure where you are in Egypt but as an idea maybe try one of the main hotels? Maybe pricey but least your find English! And then maybe your find someone who work privately for later times or something! (No harm in asking!)


----------



## cutiepie

You didnt say where abouts in Egypt you are? I can reccomend a fantastic german lady for acrylic nails/ beauty in Sharm and a good english hairdresser, also in Hurghada know of good places and Alex so let us know where and maybe more could offer advice!


----------



## flossy207

any info for hair and nails in hurghada please - thanks


----------



## Red-Betty

*Avoid Degla Salon-Sayed & Alaa*



Saraha5587 said:


> Hi people,
> need to know where can find English speaking hair salon and English speaking nail salon that deals with acrylic nails... any help?


Don't know what part of Cairo, but do avoid the Degla, Maadi salon Sayed & Alaa on 199 street. They don't speak ANY English, hacked my hair, and charged me EGP 650 for 2-color hilights and cut & dry. It should be about EGP 250-300. I was so mad at the cost, and it took so many months for my hair to grow out!!!


----------



## Sam

This thread is a little old now and since the OP never answered then I can only presume wasn't really that interested in the responses, but in case if anybody else out there is interested then I can recommend a good hair salon in Sharm. After avoiding the hair issue in Egypt where possible I finally HAD to get something done before Xmas, I went to Venera in Il Mercato and I'm REALLY pleased with the job they did. It's more than I had planned to pay, but well worth it.


----------



## Guest

Sorry for delay  I found one in maadi called Donna she works from home excellent and great price and really flexible, if anyone wants her details let me know  thanks all anyway and I occ work in sharm for long periods so may pop to I'l mercato for a cut  I found two nail bars in Cairo one was in mohandisen booked appt for 3 waited until 6 to be seen as other women just walked in off street put in front of me, didnt speak much English not a great job of my nails, but I needed them doing as was going to a wedding and then found a different one in maadi TEREK nails NEVER EVER EVER EVER GO HERE they literally pulled my mums old acrylic nails off with nothing to dissolve the glue they left her actual nails split and bleeding, I had to ask them to give me some acetone to do it, once I finished and had removed them we left before they could carry on butchering her


----------



## Musical

Saraha5587 said:


> Sorry for delay  I found one in maadi called Donna she works from home excellent and great price and really flexible, if anyone wants her details let me know  thanks all anyway and I occ work in sharm for long periods so may pop to I'l mercato for a cut  I found two nail bars in Cairo one was in mohandisen booked appt for 3 waited until 6 to be seen as other women just walked in off street put in front of me, didnt speak much English not a great job of my nails, but I needed them doing as was going to a wedding and then found a different one in maadi TEREK nails NEVER EVER EVER EVER GO HERE they literally pulled my mums old acrylic nails off with nothing to dissolve the glue they left her actual nails split and bleeding, I had to ask them to give me some acetone to do it, once I finished and had removed them we left before they could carry on butchering her


Yes, please, I would like to have Donna's details. I am moving to Cairo to live in Maadi and am really hoping to find a good hairdresser! (By the way, I am Maureen, Paul's wife. It is not him who is looking for a female hairdresser!) Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Musical said:


> Yes, please, I would like to have Donna's details. I am moving to Cairo to live in Maadi and am really hoping to find a good hairdresser! (By the way, I am Maureen, Paul's wife. It is not him who is looking for a female hairdresser!) Thanks.


haha, not a problem, i will find them out and check with her and give you a private message, she's great


----------



## magdaw

*need number to Donna*

Hey,

I just read your post. can you send me phone number for any other contact details for donna. what about her availability? 



Saraha5587 said:


> Sorry for delay  I found one in maadi called Donna she works from home excellent and great price and really flexible, if anyone wants her details let me know  thanks all anyway and I occ work in sharm for long periods so may pop to I'l mercato for a cut  I found two nail bars in Cairo one was in mohandisen booked appt for 3 waited until 6 to be seen as other women just walked in off street put in front of me, didnt speak much English not a great job of my nails, but I needed them doing as was going to a wedding and then found a different one in maadi TEREK nails NEVER EVER EVER EVER GO HERE they literally pulled my mums old acrylic nails off with nothing to dissolve the glue they left her actual nails split and bleeding, I had to ask them to give me some acetone to do it, once I finished and had removed them we left before they could carry on butchering her


----------



## tracyc11

Hi I would also like Donnas contact details..... sounds like she could eb a vital person to know round here! Is she english? thanks!


----------



## marimar

cutiepie said:


> You didnt say where abouts in Egypt you are? I can reccomend a fantastic german lady for acrylic nails/ beauty in Sharm and a good english hairdresser, also in Hurghada know of good places and Alex so let us know where and maybe more could offer advice!


Hi Cutiepie, i was just wondering if you could tell me the good places in Alexandria for haircuts please?


----------



## SHendra

marimar said:


> Hi Cutiepie, i was just wondering if you could tell me the good places in Alexandria for haircuts please?


Hey marimar, Hope I can help here a bit. The one I use to use is on the first floor of the Green Plaza, they're not good on the English but are good in what they do.. I went to them a few times and came away happy enough! They're not to expensive either. 

Another two hairdressers I know/heard of a lot are 1: In San Steffano mall. I can't remember which floor but it's the only hairdressers in the mall! And 2: There's another halfway up Kafu Abou hill. Both of the last 2 I found people speak highly of just whenever I went to go to the one in San Steffano I found it was busy a lot and seam a little pricey for my own budget! 

There's another in El Moa'askar El Romani Street, Roushdy (next to Pumpkin but upstairs) they do a good job also and I went one time, I had highlights done and they came out great but I do feel I got ripped off and paid way to much.


----------



## Musical

tracyc11 said:


> Hi I would also like Donnas contact details..... sounds like she could eb a vital person to know round here! Is she english? thanks!


I have sent you a pm.


----------



## Musical

tracyc11 said:


> Hi I would also like Donnas contact details..... sounds like she could eb a vital person to know round here! Is she english? thanks!


I have sent you a pm.


----------



## ashika

Hi everyone, please HELP, has anyone found a decent hairdresser in Cairo? I have had a cut and dye and ........, I am trying to find the right words to describe the situation... Well , I look like an old hen /toilet brush now , and as for the color, let's not even go there....Please if anyone has found someone who knows what they doing, let me know!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

ashika said:


> Hi everyone, please HELP, has anyone found a decent hairdresser in Cairo? I have had a cut and dye and ........, I am trying to find the right words to describe the situation... Well , I look like an old hen /toilet brush now , and as for the color, let's not even go there....Please if anyone has found someone who knows what they doing, let me know!!!!



The first haircut I ever had in Cairo left me looking very butch.. I had a short back and sides

I have a great hairdresser in Dokki and have gone to him for years but they do not speak English.

Where in Cairo are you?

Maiden


----------



## ashika

Thank you! I live in Nasr City but I will drive to any other area, its kind of an emergency. My wedding day is coming up and I hope I can fix this disaster , even my husband to be is in shock, I just look so weird and stupid now.....I


----------



## carzamac

Hi there Sorry to add another question but can anyone reccomend a hair dresser that will do bleach/blonde highlights (alot iv spoken to dont seem to) and anyone that does acrylic nails?Preferably english Im in Nabq but will travel to Naama etc x


----------



## expatagogo

For those looking for a good salon in Alexandria, send me a PM. I have an amazing coiffure and her prices aren't "tourist."


----------



## MaidenScotland

expatagogo said:


> For those looking for a good salon in Alexandria, send me a PM. I have an amazing coiffure and her prices aren't "tourist."




As a regular contributor to the forum you can give the name and phone here.


----------



## expatagogo

MaidenScotland said:


> As a regular contributor to the forum you can give the name and phone here.


Thanks Maiden, but I don't have the phone number. I can give directions how to get there, though. 

I'll see her this weekend for my regular preening session, and I'll get it then.

She's a doll. Her English isn't the best (really, how many have been schooled, much less schooled in the language), but she tries and she WILL NOT take one step forward until she is completely sure of what I want her to do. _That_ has value. I know because I've been the chair of someone who did what she thought would be beautiful - which of course was a disaster.

Anyway, I'll get her number on the weekend.


----------



## GM1

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a great hairdresser in Dokki and have gone to him for years but they do not speak English.


Please can you give me the name and address? My daughter can translate.
Do you know the price of a haircut?


----------



## MaidenScotland

GM1 said:


> Please can you give me the name and address? My daughter can translate.
> Do you know the price of a haircut?




Beauty Center
Said Salah salon

2 Horon St 

El Dokki

tel 0237486606

I think he also has a place in Zheik Zayed City in the commercial souq

Sorry I have no idea of the price of a haircut.. I suspect it depends on who does it but I have never seen a head walking out the door that I thought OMG.


----------



## ORH

Hi Musical. Can you forward me Donna's contact details too?
Thanks!


----------



## GM1

MaidenScotland said:


> Beauty Center
> Said Salah salon
> 
> 2 Horon St
> 
> El Dokki
> 
> tel 0237486606
> 
> I think he also has a place in Zheik Zayed City in the commercial souq
> 
> Sorry I have no idea of the price of a haircut.. I suspect it depends on who does it but I have never seen a head walking out the door that I thought OMG.


Thank you for this, but we went to Kriss (Aswan square) very near to us, so we could walk.
They speak English at Kriss, haircut is LE 100. Next time we will go there again.


----------



## Musical

ORH said:


> Hi Musical. Can you forward me Donna's contact details too?
> Thanks!


I will get them from my wife next week and forward them to you - please remind me!


----------

